# Friday's Trial



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well it sounds like you had both the good and the bad. Like they say, win some, lose some. I say go for OTCH with out worrying about it. It will come eventually. 

I was going to enter Dooley in our local four day show the weekend after next, but after having a heart to heart with my mentor, we decided we didn't want to qualify with sub par numbers. So we made a pact to really work toward a later show where we can be in the 90's! In the meantime that frees me up for more hunt tests!

Great luck tomorrow! Whisper something inspirational into Connor's ear before you go in.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The decline of entries around here makes it frustrating. Yesterday we only had 13 in Open B. Two of the dogs were excellent competitors that are always ranked in the top 25 all breed. A third was an OTCH dog that always does well. Then the majority of the rest were dogs working on their OTCH that regularly score 198 and above.

So you beat all but one of those dogs, which is great, but it's only worth 1 point. Makes it a long, difficult (and very very expensive) journey when you can only pick up one or two points at a time.

We're at 22 points and Conner is six years old. I figure we have another couple of years (hopefully) before he starts to really feel his age. At the rate we're going I don't think we can get 78 more points in two years.

But I guess as long as we're both enjoying it (and I don't become bankrupt), we'll keep at it


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds like you did pretty well for having taken so much time off! Hopefully tomorrow will go even better.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Go Conner! I guess if the OTCH comes, it comes. If not, then oh well. Important thing is to have fun


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats on the Open B Q! Ahhh... Dave and Boss --- that's Quiz's brother!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Ahhh... Dave and Boss --- that's Quiz's brother!


Yep, I remembered that  Did you get to meet them at the invitationals? Dave's one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet.

Pat Jones was also there and I talked to her for quite awhile since she also has Sunfire dogs. She was the owner of Apollo, sire to fellow GRF member's Titan. And I know he is in the pedigrees of several other GRF members dogs too.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Speaking of Dave Gannon being a nice guy, he really is. He's always the first to give all the exhibitors congratulations hugs. He always says that he would be thrilled for me if I ever beat him (which I haven't yet).

One of the other handlers there, however, is such a sore loser. I've placed over her a few times and she never takes it well. One time I placed over her and she told her dog she should just dump her in a trash can.  Yesterday I placed over her by half a point, and when I was announced for second place and she hadn't been called yet my friend overheard her say to her dog "well you just did horrible then." And then when she got out of the ring she went and argued with the judge about her score. Not sure why it was that big of a deal to her...she has hundreds and hundres of OTCH points, that one point I earned wouldn't have made a difference for her.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

If I could zap every poor sport I've run across, my magic wand would have run out of batteries long long time ago. Keep your head up and continue to have a good time with your dog--that's what it's all about. I know someone who finished an OTCH on a 9 year old dog--so believe--anything is possible.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Yep, I remembered that  Did you get to meet them at the invitationals? Dave's one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet.
> 
> Pat Jones was also there and I talked to her for quite awhile since she also has Sunfire dogs. She was the owner of Apollo, sire to fellow GRF member's Titan. And I know he is in the pedigrees of several other GRF members dogs too.


Please give Pat a hug from me and Titan. I sure hope you hang in there... The OTCH will come.I was talking to someone just today that two years ago today I got my very OTCh point ever and was so thrilled... I hope that enjoyment never ends. Pat was showing in Rally correct?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> One of the other handlers there, however, is such a sore loser. I've placed over her a few times and she never takes it well. One time I placed over her and she told her dog she should just dump her in a trash can.  Yesterday I placed over her by half a point, and when I was announced for second place and she hadn't been called yet my friend overheard her say to her dog "well you just did horrible then." And then when she got out of the ring she went and argued with the judge about her score. Not sure why it was that big of a deal to her...she has hundreds and hundres of OTCH points, that one point I earned wouldn't have made a difference for her.


I know how you feel. We have a few up here that are sour grapes.I figure if they are picking on me at least they are leaving someone else alone. They are the unhappy ones not me. I am just going to enjoy my dog and have fun. I usually have the last laugh......which is always sweeter somehow..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

well today was one of those "should have stayed in bed" days. Conner was not himself at all in utility. Not a bit focused, dragging around NQ'd two different exercises and substatials off others. I took him outside afterward and he had diarrhea so that probably had a lot to do with it.

I should have packed up then and gone home, but I figured since open was a few hours away maybe he would feel better by then. But nope, he was still dragging around, and this time he didn't want to do any sits. So after two exercises, even though we were still qualifying, I asked the judge if we could be excused.

Not the best way to end the weekend, but there's always next time...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Connor wasn't well today...maybe it was stress from Friday?


----------

